
Show HN: An idea on how to actually reform the tax code based on simple math - ryan_partym
http://www.partym.org/issues/taxes/index.html
======
ryan_partym
It's still an early idea but shows promise if we can achieve a similar result
to the current (and new) tax code but do so via a simple algorithm. We still
need to model the deductions into the revenue models but I'd like to more
opinions on the fundamentals.

